# My little collection... and still growing.



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Kimber Pro Carry .45 - Currently my favorite
Springfield XD .40 - First gun
IWI Jericho 941 B "baby eagle" 9mm - Newest to the collection, shooting it for the first time later today :mrgreen:
Beretta PX4 compact 9mm - Something for the wife to have fun with
Glock 36 .45 - Carry gun
S&W 442 .38+p - Wifes carry gun

Hopefully the list will keeps on growing :mrgreen:


----------



## MoMan (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice collection ya' got started there!!

MO:smt1099


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Mo.
The wife was just telling me today she would like to carry a 9mm semi-auto if it was small enough .... So I'm going to take that as the list might grow sooner than I thought. Thats if I can find one that fits her needs :mrgreen:


----------



## spanish073187 (Dec 22, 2010)

Added two more to the collection :mrgreen:, while selling the XD40 to a good friend of mine.








Kimber Stainless II:smt168








Kahr PM9


----------



## charger5579 (Nov 6, 2010)

sweet guns for sure!


----------



## casurvivor (Jan 23, 2015)

*careful*, that how I ended up with 30 + handguns.


----------



## lewwallace (Mar 4, 2015)

Wasn't careful and safe overflowed and these fell out so felt obligated to shoot em recently!


----------

